# Just not sure



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your grip and form are not the same for you day to day. I went through the same thing a couple years ago. Just keep practicing and shooting as much as possible. Forget about setting the sight every time you shoot. Let the arrows go where they go. Eventually you'll start hitting the same spot 3 or 4 days in a row then dial it in to hit the bull.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Unless you are working on some part of your shot process while practicing- it's not practice. It's called flinging arrows.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

subconsciously said:


> Unless you are working on some part of your shot process while practicing- it's not practice. It's called flinging arrows.


I happen to agree with this and will add that for most people shooting in the back yard is the same thing. I see where you live and knowing Pa. there has to be a club somewhere near you. I almost always suggest a person needing help to join a local club and hang out there. Pay attention to who some of the better target shooters are and see if one or two can help you. Hnads on help is always preferable. The added value is that you end up with friend who have similar interest and will learn more quickly.


----------



## zepplin_00 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advise. I actually just joined a club this year. Hopefully I can start shooting there and get some help from one of those guys. I have been working on keeping my grip on the bow consistent. I've been shooting by myself so I'm left to my own devices to figure out what I'm doing wrong


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When I do what you describe, it's because of one or both of two things:
One is to let my anchor get a little loose. A solid repeatable anchor is essential to accuracy.
The other is to hold my release slightly differently from day to day. No matter what release you are shooting, holding it exactly the same on every arrow is essential to accuracy.

And I too agree with subconsciously about practice vs flinging arrows. IMO, there is nothing wrong with flinging arrows. I do it occasionally just to break the tension of constant practice. But just shooting them to watch them fly is not going to help me get better.

Allen


----------

